# P2723 p0700 transmission codes need help



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

302svt said:


> I have a 2011 Cruze lt rs with 21k that I have had for five days and now I get these codes and the car feels like it is in neutral and will not go anywhere, I have done research on it but can't find much about it. Please help this is my first chevy in 15 years and now I'm regretting it.


since you have only had it for 5 days why not take it back to your dealer and let them check it out..


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Google "P2723 p0700 transmission codes" and read the GM related hits. Note the Malibu uses the same type transmission as the Cruze. Since it's a used car, it would be most helpful to know the condition and level of the transmission fluid in yours. This is difficult, since there is no dipstick on this unit. The transmission is supposedly a "fill for life" unit, but I wouldn't hold my hand over my butt on that one. The 2011 6T40 transmission had some issue with wave plates (among other issues) in them and it appears that the P2723 code is referring to that issue. The transmission had some major design changes for 2012, but you can't put a 2012 transmission in a 2011 Cruze as the TCM and the ECM are incompatible and won't communicate properly. Did you purchase the car from a dealer or a private seller?


----------



## 302svt (Feb 19, 2015)

Private Seller, it drove fine until it spun the tires in some snow and then is when it happened. Thanks


----------



## 302svt (Feb 19, 2015)

I checked on the wave plate but no one said that their transmissions quit in all gears most of them would still move in reverse. Thanks


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

The factory powertrain warranty of 5 years/100k miles transfers with the car. Since you are under 100k miles, and assuming also under 5 years from the build date, have a dealership look at it. It should be covered under warranty.


----------



## 302svt (Feb 19, 2015)

Rebuilt title kills the warranty. Thanks


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

302svt said:


> Rebuilt title kills the warranty. Thanks


Wow, sounds like a trip to a transmission shop to get the transaxle rebuilt. Was this a wreck rebuild, or a flood car? Again, the level and condition of the ATF would be well worth knowing. Have you pulled the pos and neg battery cables for a few minutes and touched them together before reinstalling them?


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

+1 your options are pretty limited with a rebuilt titled car. _Any_ car with a rebuilt title can be subject to these types of problems, not just Chevrolets. As Jim Frye stated, I would check the transmission fluid level first, as well as look for leaks from the transmission cooler lines, transmission casing, etc.


----------



## 302svt (Feb 19, 2015)

Light damage to the right front, didn't do any frame or inter structure damage, and the cooling was fine, I put a hood and bumper cover on it, I do all work myself and figured I would try a cruze because my daughter wanted it for her 16th birthday and now she has nothing. I can rebuilt the transmission also but just wanted to check to see if it was a solenoid or something else minor before I pulled it. If anyone has any ideas please post it and I will try the unhooking the battery tomorrow like one of the previous post said and thanks again.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

A Used trans is really cheap if you don't want to rebuild. You can install a newer trans in the car but you'll need a MDI and the vin for it to work 

but I'll buy your busted one off you.. If you want to let it go.


----------



## 302svt (Feb 19, 2015)

I am surprised no one else has had this problem but if I don't find out something soon I may take u up on it Sneakerfix.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Please let me know


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

302svt said:


> I checked on the wave plate but no one said that their transmissions quit in all gears most of them would still move in reverse. Thanks


Had the wave plate shatter on the wifes 08 Malibu last year.......lost forward and reverse.
I am told that depending whether the plate cracks or shatters you lose all forwards if cracked, forward and reverse if it shatters.

The P0700 is a slip code.....it means the input speed and output speed are different when the torque converter is operating in a lock condition.
I would not give this code any concern based on your info.

Darn shame about the warranty.....this was a expensive (GMPP paid) claim.....just over four grand because it took out the TCM at the same time.

Rob


----------



## 302svt (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Karl wohlfromm (8 mo ago)

302svt said:


> I am surprised no one else has had this problem but if I don't find out something soon I may take u up on it Sneakerfix.


hey i have the same issue with my 2011 chevi Cruze only 82 k miles on it doesn’t go in reverse and drive is super weirdivr Never gone over 40 mph sinc Ethan issue and usually it doesn’teven drive at all and slips at stop signs please help me to find the quicker and cheapest solution to this issue!! Number is 310 867 1046


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Karl wohlfromm said:


> hey i have the same issue with my 2011 chevi Cruze only 82 k miles on it doesn’t go in reverse and drive is super weirdivr Never gone over 40 mph sinc Ethan issue and usually it doesn’teven drive at all and slips at stop signs please help me to find the quicker and cheapest solution to this issue!! Number is 310 867 1046


Welcome Aboard!

OP has not been online here since 2016. Try starting your own thread, you'll get a better response.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

